# Help with dyeing fabric....



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

Cotton/poly fabric doesn't always dye well or predictably. If you're trying to get a medium to dark solid brown, you may or may not have any luck. Paint doesn't always permanently color fabrics--only the ones you accidentally get it on 
Try Rit dye from the grocery store. At least it's cheap, so if it doesn't work out, you're not out a lot of $ or time. Follow the directions exactly--if they say to use hot water and salt, do it. Use plenty of water with the dye--enough so that the fabric "swims" freely in it--for best results.

If you're trying to get a dirty antiqued beige color, try really strong hot tea. An overnight soak to start, repeat as needed  I've tea-stained many a white doily or placement or runner this way.

Good luck! HTH!


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks so much! I'll try checking out the Rit dye. 

I'm just looking to make the apron look a bit older and worn. It doesn't need to be dark brown. Right now, its a very vibrant and bright white.... which is not what I am looking for.


About the tea thing.... I do have potted plants in peat soil. When watered, the pots produce runoff that is very dark in color due to the tannins in the peat moss. Tannins are also used in tea. So this may also work...

Any other opinions are welcome! Again, thanks so much for any help.


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

The tea idea sounds like it would be best. I dyed a shirt black one time and discovered that the thread doesn't always take to Rit, so I had a black shirt with white stitching. Good thing Rit also makes color remover


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

Rit will make the 60% cotton in your apron brown, but won't attach to the polyester. I would say you might get a dirty, old, never been washed look out of using the Rit, but maybe not. As said previously, blends do not dye predictably. 
If you still need darker colors you can try thinning the paint and when it dries it might look something like dirt stains. 

Tea staining may also be a good route. For darker browns try instant coffee.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks guys.

I decided to use a mix of the tannin-filled runoff and instant coffee.

Here is the apron before:











In the dyeing solution:











How long do you guys recommend I keep it submerged?


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

Peat's an awesome idea! Tannins a'plenty there 

I'd say start with at least a couple of hours, maybe 4. Pull it out, wring it a bit, see if the color looks like it's taking, and if it's not the color you want, pop it back in. 

Some color will come out as you rinse it, so you might want to let it get a bit darker than the desired color before pulling it out of the "dyebath." 

Oh, and save the peat water if too much color does rinse out, so you can chuck it back in there if need be!


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Ok, so I left it submerged in the dye bath for a little over 48 hours. After the first day, it took it out, wrung out the water, and then placed it back in. After the 48 hours passed, I took it out and let it hang outside in the shade to dry for several hours.

Here is the end result:











It came out just as I wanted it. Later, I will tear portions from the bottom to give it a more aged look. Finally, I will add the blood!

Again, thanks so much for all the help and tips.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Here's the final product. I'm pretty satisfied!


----------



## christinejoel (Oct 14, 2010)

Instead of soaking it into Crayola brown paint, give it to a dyer nearby...don't risk since Halloween is around the corner of the month!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

All I do to age my fabric is soak it in strong coffee and then squeeze out the excess liquid and hang it out to dry with no rinse and hang it out to dry. 

No doubt if the neighbours spot some of the grungy looking stuff I've been hanging on my line lately they'll be thinking ..the dirty cow needs to change her laundry detergent!


----------

